
DIGG and Reddit Killer from Former Amazon Engineer - sajidu
http://findory.com/
======
mattculbreth
Reddit is still good by me if we can just get the political stuff out of
there. I don't mind a few good stories here and there, but it's become
completely overpowering, especially in the Hot list. If you use
programming.reddit.com you're in good shape. Still good stories, and any
submission you make can still get some traction if people like it. General
stories though get clobbered by the relentless Iraq/Iran/Bush/Anna-
Nicole/Cheney/RandomGayPastor element.

~~~
joshwa
tagging is coming, saith the founders... that should solve a lot of those
problems

~~~
timg
It's starting to look like they got lucky once, and won't be finding any more
ground-breaking features. I'm just saying.

------
amichail
While I agree that personalization is the way to go, I think that most users
would like more control over personalization rather than rely on some
mysterious collaborative filtering algorithm. Moreover, people read blogs for
a reason: they actually want to see all the postings from those blogs, not
potentially interesting postings from unknown blogs. Consequently, instead of
having a collaborative filtering algorithm, one might use a social network
approach. Moreover, rather than recommending individual posts, the user would
instead build a set of trusted sources (users and/or feeds) via the social
network.

------
dpapathanasiou
Isn't development on Findory suspended?
(http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/01/14/findory-to-deadpool/)

~~~
jwecker
"the online news space is grossly oversaturated. It will take a significant
technology step forward for a new startup to get traction."

Seemed to be room for something like news.YC (yah, I know it's a much smaller
niche). It's the social networking side that findory is missing, which, BTW,
is why it's cool, but not in the same category as digg and reddit. No user
generated content that I could see...

~~~
timg
I would say that reddit *created* it's startup oriented niche to a large
degree - Particularly for college and maybe even highschool guys who know
computers well but never seriously considered starting a company so soon.

In this regard I think of the early reddit and now n.yc more of as clubs, like
the acm club I used to attend, than another news site. What really makes this
club great is it's members and what they come here expecting.

Why is the linked news site failing? Right off, the front page design is a
show-stopper. I can hardly force myself to get past that.

------
papersmith
I can't seem to find a link for follow-up discussions, which is a big part of
why I go on reddit.

